# diamond stealth 3d 2000



## sunnyc123abc (Aug 1, 2004)

i recently bought a stealth 3d 2000 pci video card at a swap meet. anybody know where i can download the drivers for this product. i am running windows xp .....thanxs for your help


----------



## Praetor (Aug 1, 2004)

You want to get drivers for the *S3 ViRGE 64 *. You can find the legacy drivers for S3 here; http://www.s3graphics.com/index.html


----------



## sunnyc123abc (Aug 1, 2004)

i did that already...but when i try to install the drivers it says that it doesn't support windows xp ...any way to get around that, and can't i just install Standard Display Adapter(VGA). thanxs


----------



## Praetor (Aug 1, 2004)

The video card is ancient.... you sure WXP doesnt detect it automatically? If not then you are ALREADY using the VGA drivers.


----------



## sunnyc123abc (Aug 1, 2004)

windows xp does  see it but it has an exclamation mark next to it...is there any way i can get around thiis...so i can use my dual monitors ..plz help me...thanxs


----------



## Lorand (Aug 1, 2004)

Try this one: http://www.video-drivers.com/drivers/56/56681.htm
It seems that this is a universal S3/Diamond video driver


----------

